# Happy Christmas



## nathalie (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

Merry X-mas to you too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2014)

That's really creative!

That makes me happy to look at it.:clap:

Merry Christmas


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 21, 2014)

Joyeux Noël, Nathalie!


----------



## nathalie (Dec 21, 2014)

Merci
Thank you


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Love it. Merry Xmas to you too!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2014)

merci, gracias, thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2014)

What a perfect image for the holidays! Today is Solstice, so happy Solstice, also!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2014)

Funny image, Nathalie! Joyeuses Fêtes à toi!


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you to! That's a fantastic picture! Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## nathalie (Dec 22, 2014)

Shure I do !


----------



## Heather (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Trithor (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas all !


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you all for a great year. Wish everyone an abundant orchid flowers in the coming year.


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 25, 2014)

Big leaves! I'm guessing they're giganteas?.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice card !!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 25, 2014)

Funny picture Big Leaf! Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 25, 2014)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you all for a great year. Wish everyone an abundant orchid flowers in the coming year.


You better watch out Mr. Lin. There are some giant butt Phals about to crash into your head. :wink: 

Happy holidays!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 25, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


>



Wow - How smart are you?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2014)

orchidsimplicit said:


> Wow - How smart are you?



I didn't come up with it..it's fairly easy if you have had advanced algebra though

you can do Happy B-Day also


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 26, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> I didn't come up with it..it's fairly easy if you have had advanced algebra though
> 
> you can do Happy B-Day also


I think I've had simple algebra since we never got further than to 'c' after all. :wink:

Nowadays, I've noticed that my calculation skills have deteriorated to new record levels. Yesterday, I tried counting how many of my 70 orchids were blooming. I counted three times, and I came up with a different answer each time (somewhere between 7-9). I feel this is an accomplishment. I mean, it's not a _positive_ accomplishment, but I felt it takes some kind of special skill to manage this.

And no, I don't drink or do drugs.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> I think I've had simple algebra since we never got further than to 'c' after all. :wink:
> 
> Nowadays, I've noticed that my calculation skills have deteriorated to new record levels. Yesterday, I tried counting how many of my 70 orchids were blooming. I counted three times, and I came up with a different answer each time (somewhere between 7-9). I feel this is an accomplishment. I mean, it's not a _positive_ accomplishment, but I felt it takes some kind of special skill to manage this.
> 
> And no, I don't drink or do drugs.



Clearly it's time to start drinking!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 26, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Clearly it's time to start drinking!


Maybe it could have a positive effect on my malfunctioning brain. :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice hat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

